# Can we talk about pee crevices?



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

I came so close to making the right choice, guys. 
It was neck and neck between the prevue 495 cage and a single critter nation. I chose the prevue cage because I thought it was prettier, it was a bit less expensive at the time, and apparently I make bad decisions. Things were good for a bit. The cage was attractive. I had fun figuring out creative ways to use the vertical space. 
Then things started to go bad. 
My rats tend to pee around the perimeter of their cage. (I assume this is pretty normal) The pee seeped in between the metal pieces at the base of the cage, and initially this was very annoying. It was near impossible to get between such a narrow space to clean it. It would also seep between these pieces and urine would seep onto the cage legs and eventually, i guess, the floor. gross.
It would collect there and become very difficult to clean. I came up with a way to plug the gaps between these cage pieces, and THEN the pee settled there between my very frequent speed cleans and began to erode the finish off of the corners of the cage. 
Now cleaning does little because the cage and urine have merged and become one enemy. 

I hate this cage. I hate it so much. 
the point of this tale is not only to caution those of you who would make my mistakes, but also to ask owners of critter nation cages if they suffer from pee crevices. I understand that the solid plastic pan probably prevents this to some extent....but i am wondering if anyone has rats that pee beyond the pan. Does the finish erode easily? My cage is not that old at all, so I hope the CN is a bit more durable.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

If it makes you feel any better, the plastic pans probably do more harm than good in the critter nation, they definitely don't protect from edge pee. I have to take my entire double ferret nation apart regularly and clean pee that has somehow gotten between where the pieces come together. I find pee all the way down to the wheels of the cage as well. I feel like there's no perfect solution in any case regardless of which cage you have; it's just something we have to grin and bear for the sake of our babies.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Ah yes. It is super annoying but I use an old toothbrush to clean in there.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I take my DCNs outside to powerwash every month or so to clean the crevices. It's icky.  lol.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I almost bought that cage when looking for a larger home for my rats because it was nice looking but In the end I went for the ferret nation because of the wide opening doors and easy access and now I'm glad I did. Can't you wheel it outside and use a high pressure garden hose on it? That will clean out the crevices.


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

I have found a used critter nation that we should be picking up on monday. 
(the doors on the prevue have been an issue too. It's hard to properly pick up the rats when you are coming in at an awkward angle. I think the barn doors will be a relief) 
I am hoping that if i invest in a stainless steel bass pan for the bottom and fill it with aspen that might help a bit. I can't do that until next payday, but I think it will be better. They might have more trouble peeing over the pan into the corners.
I can't really use a garden hose because I live on the third floor of my apartment building and it would be too difficult to get everything down the stairs. I am also not sure there is a hose. I will definitely be looking into the toothbrush. Is there anything which is particularly effective at removing old pee?
also..
grotesque, I hope that nobody ever gets confused about that toothbrush.


----------



## sinnamon (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey Fanciestrats! I see you are in southern maine. Where did you find a used CN? I'm in central southern NH. I have been scanning craiglist like a junkie and have come up empty, lol!


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

Yeah! I was actually really surprised that I found one. I was just looking for a SCN, though. I am comfortable purchasing an add on unit later if I need the space. 
there were two in maine. The other is a dcn, and is all the way in bangor. They also want you to take their ferret. That probably doesn't help much...


----------



## sinnamon (Jul 1, 2015)

Fanciestrats said:


> Yeah! I was actually really surprised that I found one. I was just looking for a SCN, though. I am comfortable purchasing an add on unit later if I need the space.
> there were two in maine. The other is a dcn, and is all the way in bangor. They also want you to take their ferret. That probably doesn't help much...


Lol, nope, no ferrets....not driving to bangor


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I use a bristle scrub brush to get between the bars and into the cracks of the cage. 

Something like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Cleaning-Bris...2405&sr=8-40&keywords=scrub+brush+with+handle


----------



## NaughtyFaerie (Jun 15, 2015)

I have a DCN and I bought the Stainless Steel Bass Pans for the top and bottom and I don't have problems with pee going anywhere except for on the bedding in the pans or in the litter box on their pee rocks.


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

thanks, naughtyfaerie. It's a relief to hear that. I definitely plan on purchasing the pans if they will save me this grief.


----------

